# PS Marine (0352) going 18x



## Zachary6847 (Jan 19, 2018)

I've researched through the forums, and have seen that the most recent post concerning this topic is from 2015. I just wanted to know if I would have to attend ALL of OSUT or just a portion (since I'm prior Marine Infantry). Would I just start at Jump school? I am not really worried about living quarters or what not. Any advice is greatly accepted. Thank you all! 

Edit:  I originally posted in the SF Mentor section, but I think this forum would be better.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 19, 2018)

No need to double post; your other thread already has responses, and by someone to whom it may be worth listening to.

*- locked - *


----------

